# Gator Trout



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Went fishing near the port in my Pompano and landed my best trout of all time. Skitterwalk red and white as usual got nailed by a 27" 6# gator, he's going on the wall. Caught a rat red and the usual lady fish as well but the trout was the obvious highlight.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Warning, it will start to smell in a day or two if you put it up on the wall. I'd suggest giving it a peanut oil bath and then putting it on a plate. Have a fork handy too.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dang nice fish there..........


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a nice fish!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Haha I don't eat them much this time of year at all, too many worms for me.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never had a trout with worms and I eat them all the time


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a great fish


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish!



chaps said:


> I've never had a trout with worms and I eat them all the time


I don't think I have ever caught one without worms.


----------

